# Code G0438



## jessica1974 (Jul 27, 2017)

Can this code (annual wellness visit) be done in a person's home?  POS of 12.


----------



## Faith@032413 (Jan 15, 2018)

No, it can be done only in Hospital.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 15, 2018)

Fearnot@9876 said:


> No, it can be done only in Hospital.



Its not restricted to a Hospital.


----------

